# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Jamaican Cooking and Recipes >  Jamaican Hot Sauce Recipes.....any body got one or two???

## HillCityGurl

I ordered Scotch Bonnet Plants and have a few Scotch Bonnet peppers.  Anyone have any recipes for yummy hot sauces?

----------


## Canadageorge

Check out allrecipies.com.  http://allrecipes.com/recipe/scotch-...earch%20Result
It was easy and tasty!

----------

